# Artificial Intelligence vs Artificial Thinking



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 22, 2019)

Artificial Intelligence vs Artificial Thinking, are they the same thing, only intelligence sounds better, or is the thinking process mechanical in nature. I'm not finding much information about "artificial thinking." Is it already an artificial function. The definitions seem to say intelligence allows for the solving of problems while thinking only involves processing the information without coming to a solution.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 22, 2019)

That is a deep philosophical question which in one form or another, has been vexing philosophers and, latterly, AI types since at least St Thomas Aquinas. The question itself revolves around the understanding of what is consciousness, identity, the soul etc etc. It includes, but is not exclusive to AI, and it is fair to say that it has not been resolved to universal satisfaction. 

There is very extensive literature on this subject, with varying degrees of accessibility, but it is fascinating, and I would recommend a cursory look to inform the likely comments on this thread.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 22, 2019)

I think (no pun intended) that the ability to think doesn't necessarily equate to intelligence. Your average neo-christian right-wing white-supremest can, ostensibly, think. I wouldn't rate them as intelligent though.


----------

